

What's your C migration plan? (2011) - mwcampbell
http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/10/13/whats-your-c-migration-plan

======
mwcampbell
In light of the heartbleed bug, it's time for us to minimize our use of non-
memory-safe languages, efficiency be damned. For crypto in particular, there
are well-tested implementations in pure Java and Go, and probably other safe
languages as well; we should use them.

